# Look at what I found on Labs4Rescue--Nash...a beautiful golden retriever



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

This is *Nash*....a handsome golden retriever who somehow found his way into a _Labrador_ rescue site 

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=10441310

Nash will be coming north from Louisiana on the 29th and I will be fostering him. If everything works out he will be joining my pack :


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Awwwww  another failed foster in the making 
yay!!!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Lucky you...he's gorgeous.


----------



## indysmum (Jun 20, 2007)

He looks like a sweetie


----------



## PeanutsMom (Oct 14, 2007)

He's gorgeous!! Congratulations


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh wow! Nash is gorgeous. I didn't know you were still fostering for the group. Way to go!


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

What a beautiful dog. Can't wait for pictures.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

LOL, usually I wait until they have been in my home for a while before I foster fail. You plan for it! He is so gorgeous! Good luck.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

He's,absolutly,stunning!.Lucky you!.When I look at all these gorgeous golden for adoption,i truly wonder why and what happened?.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Congrat's to you and Nash


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

Kimm said:


> Oh wow! Nash is gorgeous. I didn't know you were still fostering for the group. Way to go!


I still look through their list just about every day. I just happened to see him one night....they must have just inserted his bio into the petfinder list because I looked at every dog from 'A' to 'Z' and then went backwards through the list again and there he was :...I'm positive I would have noticed him if he had been there the first time through. Usually, I'm late with my inquiries and there are lots of people ahead of me in the applications.

If he stays I will have to come up with a new name. *Nash* sounds so close to *Jack* that I don't think I'll be able to use it--even though I really like it. I tried it out and whenever I said, "NASH"--Jack turned his head to see what I wanted .


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

They do catch on, if you really like the name Nash. Jasmine and Jasper can tell who I am talking to, it only took about a week.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

gold'nchocolate said:


> I still look through their list just about every day. I just happened to see him one night....they must have just inserted his bio into the petfinder list because I looked at every dog from 'A' to 'Z' and then went backwards through the list again and there he was :...I'm positive I would have noticed him if he had been there the first time through. Usually, I'm late with my inquiries and there are lots of people ahead of me in the applications.
> 
> If he stays I will have to come up with a new name. *Nash* sounds so close to *Jack* that I don't think I'll be able to use it--even though I really like it. I tried it out and whenever I said, "NASH"--Jack turned his head to see what I wanted .


 
LOL  sounds meant to be!

I call one name and they all look, lol, so if ya like the name Nash, go for it


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Nash*

GOLDNCHOCOLATE:

Nash is gorgeous-looks like a very HAPPY boy and he's about to be MUCH HAPPIER having you!!

I am SO JEALOUS!!!


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

Gorgeous boy!! I'm jealous! And oh, yeah, you're crazy!!! Isn't 4 dogs and your kids enough? But who can resist another beautiful golden? Mitch and Mister still get their names confused, as do I, and when Midnite is visiting, it's even worse!!:doh:


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

YAY!!! Nash looks awesome!!!! Congrats!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

He is a good looking dog. Wow, you are one busy lady.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Nash is a goodlooking boy and I love his name.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

He is beautiful.!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Oops...wrong Nash! The other Nash in NY is still there. I'm sick...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*cATHY*

Cathy:

Congrats! So Happy for Nash!!! I went to click on his link and pic wasn't there.

Do you have a link?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Here's a Nash in NY-waiting for a foster home for 2 YEARS!*

Pet Notes 
Print a flyer Email to a friend! Photos Enlarge photo 

Click on thumbnail to enlarge
~NASH~
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=9539108
Animal: Dog 
Breed: Chocolate Labrador Retriever, Golden Retriever[Mix] 
Sex: Male 
Age: Adult 
Size: Large
ID: NASH 
From: My Loveable Rescues More About ~NASH~This pet is up to date with routine shots.
This pet is already house trained.
This pet has been altered. 

My Contact InfoMy Loveable Rescues 
QUEENS, NY

Phone: 
[email protected]?subject=Petfinder.com Pet Inquiry: ~NASH~ PFId#9539108 Id#NASH
*
Nash is a lovable young guy that
keeps getting looked over because 
he's not a puppy. One look at that 
face and you can tell he's full of love
and needs a human to share life with
He's in Queens,NY, and you can get 
more info at:*


----------

